# Fusilade to control bermudagrass in fescue



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all..newbie here. My lawn is about 2000 sq ft mostly fescue. I have a section in the lawn about 100 sq ft that is infested with bermuda grass weed (about 75%). Other part of the lawn, I see spot of bermuda grass. I have heard about fusillade is a good way to suppress/control bermuda grass. But fusillade have two different mixing rate for blanket application vs spot treatment. For blanket application, the mixing rate is 0.07-0.14 oz/1000 sq. ft assuming 1 gallon for 1000 sq. ft. For spot treatment, the mixing rate is much higher 0.75 oz for 1 gallon of water. For my lawn, should I do spot treatment for the 100 sq ft section and some of the rare spots where I see bermuda grass in the lawn or should I do a blanket application using a lower dilution rate for the entire lawn? thanks


----------



## thejunker (Jun 21, 2018)

Definitely spot treat, and you will want to run a low rate unless you don't care if you kill off the fescue as well. The spot rate is for bermuda that is crawling up on sidewalks / mulched areas, etc.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the addition of triclopyr would help with that effort.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

thejunker said:


> Definitely spot treat, and you will want to run a low rate unless you don't care if you kill off the fescue as well. The spot rate is for bermuda that is crawling up on sidewalks / mulched areas, etc.


So spot treat using the rate for blanket application?


----------



## thejunker (Jun 21, 2018)

fescue_fan said:


> So spot treat using the rate for blanket application?


Yes


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Definitely add triclopyr to reduce damage to the fescue. FYI, your fescue will be stunted and yellowed. Maybe do an iron app at some point. Also, this mix should be sprayed once a month for the growing season of the bermuda and will take multiple years of doing this and it may not eradicate all the bermuda. Topramezone is more effective and also should be mixed with triclopyr but I'm not sure you'll like the cost of that one... Or, consider doing a renovation...

Having done this myself, I feel the Fluazifop and Triclopyr mix isn't a great solution. To me, it seems that this just stunts the bermuda with the idea to keep it stunted all summer and hope you get some winter kill. This will definitely take many years but the drawback is the fescue looks yellow and doesn't grow much. You end up with a terrible looking lawn for years. Topramezone really is a much better choice. Of course, cost is a big factor here. I would just consider doing a renovation. Of course, go ahead and try it first before resorting to more drastic measures but just so you know what you are getting into...


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life is dead on from my experience. Not sure what the climate is like in San Diego but here in the southeast we usually start getting into the high 80's and some 90's by June and temps don't begin dropping until late September. With this weather you only get maybe 2 apps in spring and another app or two in the fall. Nowhere near enough to get the bermuda under control. Definitely add Triclopyr to the mix and I've found the ester formula seems to work better.

On the other hand, if your climate doesn't get past the mid 80's through the summer continuous apps during the bermuda growing season might work but will likely take two to three years to eliminate the nasty weed. You could also bump up the rates a little in cooler weather. It will yellow the fescue but it should recover.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

yes..topramezone's cost is a big factor


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

In what conditions would fusilade not hurt a Fescue turf?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Applied extremely accurately and under cooler conditions.


----------

